# New to ice fishing. Where to go?



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I have decided to start ice fishing this year and I am wondering where would be a good place to try first to have some early success. I am going to try and go out January 28th with a couple of buddies for the first time. I bought a couple of poles, a hand auger, some jigs and ice flies. I am in salt lake so somewhere within about an hour drive would be nice and I would like to go after panfish like perch along with trout. I have a two pole permit so I was planning on dead sticking one pole and lightly jigging with the other to try an increase my odds. Any tips on a good lake to start out on? I was thinking about rockport but there hasn't been much positive reports other than lots of people. Thanks. 

Trevor


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview is a great ice fishing lake for the crappie, perch, and occasional trout.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lost Creek and Echo would be worth thinking about.
If you are going for trout, stay in shallower water, under 25' deep.
Fish right on the bottom with the jigging stick and have the dead stick about 3 to 5 reels up off the bottom.
Use wax worm, meal worm or power bait with your jigs.

If you do fish in deeper water, many the trout will be suspended in about 15' of water.
A fish finder will help a lot but you will still catch fish without one if you do what I said.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Along with what has been said, keep in mind...a "good" bite might move the tip of your pole 1/4 inch. But also be prepared for the "hammer" that takes your pole straight down the hole in about 1:1,000th of a second! Good Luck!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I'd recommend Pineview also if you're seeking panfish (Perch and Crappie). Watch for upcoming reports on ice conditions as the ice on Pineview has been slow to form this year and will vary greatly from location to location. Next this weeks upcoming snow predictions may also impact good ice at PV.

I've posted up a couple reports in the fishing section on PV as we have ventured there twice thus far. Newton has been the other trips but that would be a drive for you from SLC.

Perch at PV are being caught but not the ole type of bite folks like us panfish anglers are used to. Its been a picky bite and working finneseing them to bite. Dead sticking isn't really producing...yet anyways for Perch...have to have rod in hand, drop lure down to bottom, reel up 1/2 turn and jig ever so slightly, pause, jig pause a few seconds up to a minute...reel up another half turn and repeat. Nothing drop lure back to bottom and repeat yet again. I've seen more folks miss hits with rods sitting in holders especially for Perch and Crappie...but again thats just me as very rarely do we have our rod sitting in a holder for any period of time.

Crappie bite has been early morning and up until say 0900 can stop earlier or even go later just depends...then the Crappie bite dies off say until later in the afternoon as the sun starts setting and really picks back up at night.

Mantua has been doing okay from what I hear but the bite there is also slowing as that body of water gets a whole lot of fishing pressure. Mantua has Trout, Perch, Blue Gill primarily.

My recommendation is just keep watching the various forums and go from there...hopefully the upcoming storms do their thing for the ski resorts move out and we get back to cold temps. As heavy wet snow again on ice that isn't very thick to begin with is 'not good IMHO'.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I think I will try my luck up at pineview. Any suggestions where to go on the lake or just look where other people are? You can PM me if you don't want share it publicaly. Thanks again 
for the help.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Cemetery Point. Park in the lot and walk out on the North side and look for water that is over 40' deep.
I have found that deeper water holds bigger Perch.
The Perch will be hugging the bottom so do as K2muskie said and keep your line right on the bottom.
Six inches to one foot off the bottom is best for Perch. Crappie may also be there or they may be suspended up higher.
Use small jigs or ice flies tipped with wax worm or cut Perch meat.
Perch eyes are also great bait.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Another recommendation no matter where you go...if you're not getting any fish or even bites you have got to make up your mind to 'm-o-v-e'...some folks won't move...you have to move and explore and I don't care if its popping more holes within 5' or 20'...just be prepared say in like 30-45 minutes nothing is happening you have got to make the command decision to move. We've done that moved and found willing fish as close as 2' just popping another hole 2' away from another hole or 20' to 100' away. Trust me, know that you may have to move.

For Pineview start out deep and work in. Crappie will be in the deeper channel areas of PV along with Perch. However for Perch the more willing biters can be shallower. Thats what we've found in all our trips to PV. Crappie are deeper and up in the water column early than bite dies off for the most part...Perch are a daytime eater and for the most part don't bite at night or low light unlike Crappie that is visa versa from Perch.

Here's a link to a thread I made and that I've posted in past seasons...the articles may be dated but I'm here to tell you these articles are 95% spot on for these Panfish on the hard deck.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=39223


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Come join us at Rockport on Feb 4th and there will be all sorts of great people to visit with

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=39031


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

The best places for consistant action for me has been.....
Tibble Fork Res. - Rainbows and a few Brown Trout, kinda small fish though.Been good for anyone that goes there.
Scofield - Try the island on the south end. Been great for everyone that goes there.
Lake Mary - Loaded with Brook trout and an occassional lake trout. 1 mile hike and 790 vertical ft. one way though.

PM me if ya need more details!

I have been all over and those are the best.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Within an hour of SLC and good fishing for trout and perch? Tough one. PV is mostly just panfish but may be your best bet for catching fish. It might be over an hour depending on where exactly you live. Rockport hasn't been too bad from the reports I've seen (haven't fished it yet myself). Most people that get away from the boat ramp are catching fish, just not tons of them. Echo would normally be a good spot to try but that's been pretty slow this year. East Canyon has been spotty but usually produces some fish for people. No perch in there that I'm aware of, mostly trout and a few crappie. Jordanelle would typically be a great bet for perch and trout but it ain't froze! 

If you can stretch it to 2 hrs Starvation has been getting good reports for perch/trout and Scofield for trout.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

What colors of jigs and ice flies do you guys suggest? The guy at Sportsman spent about 15 minutes telling me about various ice fishing lures. He suggested white, pink, chartreuse, and sometimes bright orange. Thanks. 

Trevor


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are good colors.
Try Maniac Jigs, Rat Finkies, Atomic Ants, Swedish Pimples, and small Tube Jigs.
Use small jig heads in 1/16oz and 1/32oz sizes. Jig colors are not real important.


----------

